# Snow goose hunt 9/26 Saskatchewan



## rdjolympia (Sep 10, 2006)

Well boys. For those of you that have not yet gone to Canada this should get your blood boiling. This is video of our second hunt on 9/26 and if you believe all the hype about how bad it is take a look at this video and you should be fired up and ready to role. There are pictures from the hunts the rest of the week but this is the best footage I shot. Hope you enjoy the video as much as I did making it. Real happy with the end result.






Rdjolympia


----------



## Sky (Sep 11, 2010)

Good video, theres nothing better than in the field laying the smack down on a bunch of geese. How many were in your group?


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

sweet video, thanks for sharing


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

all that dressed in whites and no e-caller. your breaking all the rules. good job!!!!!!!!


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

nice hunt.

but that standing to shoot would make me alot nervous


----------



## rdjolympia (Sep 10, 2006)

Sky said:


> Good video, theres nothing better than in the field laying the smack down on a bunch of geese. How many were in your group?


Sky, We had 5 in our group. The day before we hunted with 3 locals and they had a nice field and shot the 179 birds. Great way to start the trip. Got one band each day. The 2 newbies were in heaven starting the trip like that. Spoiled them quick.

Rdjolympia


----------



## floridaduckhunter (Oct 18, 2006)

Awesome! :thumb:


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

SWEET!!!!! :beer: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pikeguy (Oct 16, 2006)

That
was
awesome!

My snow hunt starts in just over 2 weeks...now I'm really excited. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Lots of maple leafing in - good stuff!


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

had some buddies go up to canada last week and in 6 days shot 761 snows


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

I don't care who you are it doesn't get any better than that! Great Vid, thanks for making me really hate being at work!


----------



## rdjolympia (Sep 10, 2006)

water_swater said:


> I don't care who you are it doesn't get any better than that! Great Vid, thanks for making me really hate being at work!


There is only one thing worse than sitting at work and that is looking at my screen saver blinking 349:18:09:46 until next year. Oh well, nobody said life was perfect. Glad you enjoyed the video.

Rdjolympia


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

That is awesome, thanks for Sharing! I think I liked the music as much as the video,

Showed to my son and he was just amazed.

If ever in need of a partner, count me in.


----------



## BillR (Jan 29, 2008)

Excellent hunt. Someone has a very well trained black lab. Even with all that shooting he wouldn't break.


----------

